# Cane toads as Asian cuisine



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Cane toads for dinner? - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## akraemer2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic! Frog legs And an incentive for everyone to help control a noxious invasive!


----------



## spinycheek (Jan 26, 2010)

Um, that just brings to mind the several stories I've heard of people getting killed after eating cane toads. Crazy people.


----------

